# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  188.ru - сервис обмена файлами

## DEL

запустили новый файлообменник
предлагаем тестить
отзывы о работе и пожелания приветствуются

----------


## Delta

> запустили новый файлообменник
> предлагаем тестить
> отзывы о работе и пожелания приветствуются



... сказал бы я отзыв.. Почему нет докачки?... ReGet 5,  7М только со второго раза.

----------


## Botanig

докачка есть!

----------


## Delta

> докачка есть!


УЖЕ есть - или всегда была? Если УЖЕ есть - все ок, пасиб :)

Если "была" - подчеркиваю, ReGet (delux) 5-ой версии -  определяет файлы "без докачки"...

----------


## DEL

> УЖЕ есть - или всегда была? Если УЖЕ есть - все ок, пасиб :)
> 
> Если "была" - подчеркиваю, ReGet (delux) 5-ой версии -  определяет файлы "без докачки"...


да вс правильно ReGet старых версий докачку не осуществлет

----------


## Delta

> да вс правильно ReGet старых версий докачку не осуществлет


Ну какая же это старая версия:

ReGet Deluxe 5.0 (build 291)
Compiled at 13:38:39 Apr 12 2007

Но если есть докачка - вопрос исчерпан, это уже на совести РеГета... :(

----------


## Botanig

Используйте Download Master
Бесплатный и проблем с ним меньше!

----------


## Delta

> Используйте Download Master
> Бесплатный и проблем с ним меньше!


Это DM - бесплатный, со своей "ненавязчивой рекламой" - ?!
К тому же он кривой - не удаляется корректно "из Firefox'а" - так до сих пор и пытается свой сайт подсунуть (даже переустановка фокса ничего не дала) .

А ReGet все равно не брошу, потому что он... у меня лицензионный :)
У него свои тараканы были - активация кривая, "мертвые" билды и др... Интерфейс "от кутюр" - не всегда вменяемый. Но альтернатив пока не нашел. И очень странно - что на 188.ru он "докачку" не определяет...

_Добавлено (дблпост)_



> А ReGet все равно не брошу, потому что он... у меня лицензионный :)
> У него свои тараканы были - активация кривая, "мертвые" билды и др... Интерфейс "от кутюр" - не всегда вменяемый. Но альтернатив пока не нашел. И очень странно - что на 188.ru он "докачку" не определяет...


- каюсь, бросил Reget - потому что он у меня был лицензионный...
Это самая уникальная программка в мире, только наши регетовские "девелоперы" могли додуматься до такого ноу-хау - до "агрессивной защиты".
Не используйте лицензионные версии - она может удалять ваши файлы...за ваши же деньги, в отличие от пиратской версии :). 
Просто нет слов... Одни непечатные.

----------

